# Ideas for b'days



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

anyone got any ideas on what to do for a 20th birthday for someone who dosent drink or go clubbing???  lol


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Well we dont drink or go clubbing, and we usually go out for a meal at a nice pub, hotel restaurant or you could just do take away and video at home. Bowling is always good, cinema oh and a trip to the theme park. I would have been happy with any of those on my 20th  
If you think about what the person is into then you maybe able to think of something I havent.
Let us know what you do decide to do


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Were big kids, next year (for my 22nd) I want to go to waterworld (big swimming pools and water slides etc) The thing is, I cant swim :lol: 

This year we had a really nice day out in the country and snuggled up with a film in the eve I think


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Maze said:


> anyone got any ideas on what to do for a 20th birthday for someone who dosent drink or go clubbing???  lol


Sounds like a perfect opportuntity to start drinking and clubbing to me


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

haha Paul have to say my 20th and 22nd birthdays were pretty messy!


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

how about something like a day out shopping, or do an activity like bowling, cinema, Go Ape, or Airkix indoor skydiving?

although i had a big boozer in the evening, I spent the day at woburn safari park with my other half and my sister which was a nice day out, then i met with all my family and some friends for a meal, (then i went drinking and dancing)


----------

